# String Quartett No.2 in f-minor - I. Allegro moderato - in classical style



## gprengel (Dec 21, 2015)

Here I'd like to share with you my second string quartett's first movement. I think it's very melodious with some interesting counterpoint passages in the development section. It ends with an expressive slow variation of the main theme:

http://gerdprengel.de/quartett-fm-1.mp3
http://gerdprengel.de/String_Quartett_fm-1.pdf

Gerd


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Nice. I believe it's in 2/2 time rather than 4/4.


----------



## MarkMcD (Mar 31, 2014)

I like this, it's quite Vivaldi-esque in places.


----------



## neofite (Feb 19, 2017)

Yes, some sections definitely sound rather Vivaldi-esque. Please add me to the list of people who like it. Much more interesting than most of the so-called 'contemporary classical' one hears these days. 

Just out of curiosity, is this a recording of a live performance, or was it generated electronically?


----------



## MarkMcD (Mar 31, 2014)

Yes I did also wonder about the sound font, it is very clear and crisp, I like it.


----------



## gprengel (Dec 21, 2015)

neofite said:


> Yes, some sections definitely sound rather Vivaldi-esque. Please add me to the list of people who like it. Much more interesting than most of the so-called 'contemporary classical' one hears these days.
> 
> Just out of curiosity, is this a recording of a live performance, or was it generated electronically?


Thank you, that you even ask this question, surely honors the software I use - it is the wonderful and easilily usable NotePerformer 
But I don't quit understand where you see any Vivaldi-like sections? For me it was always somewhat Vienna-classical orientated ...

Regards
Gerd


----------

